# A classic SHELBY composite.....



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Jul 24, 2011)

Shelby's the man, and he.... *ain't gut the squirts or nuthin'* :msp_wink:



‪Real cajun swamp dog‬&rlm; - YouTube



How bout a national GTG at Shelby's place... Shelby...y'out there, bud...??


----------



## Roundest File (Aug 13, 2011)

Dats 2 kewl!


----------



## gatorlady (Aug 26, 2011)

Shelby's DEFINITELY my favorite!


----------

